# Why supplement kibble with what?



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

I just switched my pup to canidae, and wanted to ask exactly why so many of you supplement your high quality kibble with what.

Many folk mention green beans as "filler." But why exactly should a dog need more to eat than the recommended amount of kibble? Is it just to make them "feel" more full? 

And why do people supplement kibble with canned, and how much canned do you give?

Thanks in advance.

Canidae was $40 for 40# - barely more expensive than what we were feeding before. She was incredibly curious about the bag when I brought it in, and last night and this a.m. she finished her meals more quickly than she had before. So far I'm thrilled with the change!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear your food switch is going well. Green beans are often added when you are cutting back a dog's food in order to put them on a diet. This helps them to not feel like they're starving without adding many calories... so they're content and don't pester you for more food. I've never supplemented with canned food, so I can't speak to that... but I just never found it necessary. I always found that wetting down the kibble was enough, although every once in a while I'd wet it down with a low sodium chicken broth for a special treat. Other than that, I always added one raw egg to Jersey's food per week. He loved it and it's good for him. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I often add some of this to the dry kibble....









The 'Naturediet' is also a high quality 'complete' food so I know by not giving them quite as much kibble and adding another 'meaty' food that is also complete doesnt take away from their diet....I think it just adds some interest and texture...I wouldn't want a bowl full of dry kibble everynight and I know for sure they prefer it with a bit of something in!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wet foods help to add moisture to their diet. Kibble is dry and over the long haul most pets become chronically dehydrated... which can lead to all sorts of problems... same as for humans.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been using supplements. I find if I use the fish oils Tucker has regurgitation issues. They are both on Canidae. I'm hoping if they are on a high quality food, this is enough.

My Cocker Spaniel ate Iams, received no supplements, and lived to be 17 years old. She was one healthy dog and cost us next to nothing for Vet bills.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm, 

Our previous goldens, raised with my kids, ate Purina from the grocery store and lived to be 12 and 14. The fourteen year old never had one vet bill besides her yearly check ups. I also don't think the 12 year old's health problems were the result of diet but genetic.

I plan to switch to Canidae from Natural Choice when the current bag is gone. The specialty store we would purchase it from told me yesterday the price is going up at least $5. from $37 for a 40 pound bag. So I'll be paying about $10. more a bag than I do now but hopefully with less worry for me. : ) I'll fill in with green beans as my boys already act like they are starving all the time.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

My sister's Yorkie lived to be 16 on Kibble-n-Bits!!! of all things. He pretty much ate that grocery store band his whole life with Milk Bones or Pupperonies from time-to-time and got very little people food ever. Near the end, his teeth were falling out and his hearing and eyesight were going but everything else was still functioning just fine... unfortunately he got hit by a car when he wandered off at the dogsitters... (they were just some family relatives).


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Wet foods help to add moisture to their diet. Kibble is dry and over the long haul most pets become chronically dehydrated... which can lead to all sorts of problems... same as for humans.


This surprises me. Do you believe dehydration is an issue for dogs even if they always have clean water available to them?

I think we are all to be commended for the thought, effort, and expense we put towards providing our charges quality nutrition. Something made me smile, tho, at the comments about dogs liking variety. I wonder if that is an example of anthropomorphism - just because we would get bored eating the same thing day in and day out, we assume the dogs would as well. But I'm having a hard time imagining a wolf in the wild turning up his nose at a meal saying *"Oh no, not fresh venison again!"* :


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Dinsdale said:


> But I'm having a hard time imagining a wolf in the wild turning up his nose at a meal saying *"Oh no, not fresh venison again!"* :


I think if my dogs WERE being fed fresh venison everyday then they wouldn't either...but a bowl of the same flavour kibble morning and night for 12+ years...?? I know a dogs taste buds aren't as developed as ours but I can see how crazy my dogs go when they see /smell the fresh chicken/veggies/naturediet going into their tea! If I heat the naturediet up in the microwave the smell alone makes them go seriously nuts...it is the reaction of very happy dogs and I believe they do genuinely prefer something added!


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Personally I don't believe you need to use any supplements when using a high quality balanced food. The only exceptions I can think of would be a medical condition of some sort or perhaps supplements for a dog with joint issues or lastly a dog with a skin condition.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't give supplements (except for an occassional spoonful of people food). On a good food I don't think they are necessarily needed, but some dogs simply need more then others. 

Dogs are really very different in what works best for them in my opinon. That is so obvious when you read how one dog resulted in a dry scruffy coat from a premium food when another dog's coat "bloomed".


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If there on a good food you shouldnt have to supplement, but mine love fruits and veggies so I give them to them nightly, also I have one that I cant keep weight on her (VERY HIGH ENERGY) and another one with a heart condition(his weight has to be watched) so I figured it wouldnt hurt them to add the stuff they like.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Wet foods help to add moisture to their diet. Kibble is dry and over the long haul most pets become chronically dehydrated... which can lead to all sorts of problems... same as for humans.


I would have to disagree with this. If your pet ALWAYS has access to fresh water this will never happen. As other posters said people generally use green beans as fillers for dieting pets. Canned food can be used to have a pet gain weight, eat their food, give pills, or just as treat. Canned food is not really a supplement and not a main part of a normal dogs diet. With the food your feeding unless there is a medical reason there should be no need to supplement. That said you need to be cautious with supplements as they can create an unbalanced diet. Canidae is pretty complete so as I said there should be no need to supplement.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I use Canidae and mix some canned EVO in every meal. The reason I do this is because if I just gave him the dry he inhales it so fast he almost chokes. I mix it and kind of pack it down so he has to work a little more and it slows him down. Plus I read this in an article about bloat. I'm sure some will disagree but I am just doing what I think is best for my pup.  

*Some of the advice in the links below for reducing the chances of bloat are:*








Do not feed dry food exclusively


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I use Canidae and mix some canned EVO in every meal. The reason I do this is because if I just gave him the dry he inhales it so fast he almost chokes. I mix it and kind of pack it down so he has to work a little more and it slows him down.


Not trying to start a debate  but there are other means to control/reduce this habit/problem. So I will stand and say canned food is not needed.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ash said:


> Not trying to start a debate  but there are other means to control/reduce this habit/problem. So I will stand and say canned food is not needed.


I am not in any way saying it is necessary. I just CHOOSE to do this. Like I said I am just doing what I think is best for MY dog. I've never done this before for my other dogs. He just really likes it so I say why not?


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our overweight girls[ shhhhhhhh! there listening above]
drink water like it's goin to dissapear someday so no need to wet the food.

Un-salted Stringbeans are added to there diet in order to fill them up with almost zero calories..

1/half cups Canidae Platinum=600 calories.
1 cup beans mixed in..

they are on diets..
Karmin was 104 in Feb.
Savannah Mae was 94 in Feb.
Need to do a weighin soon..
hoping they have dropped some..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dinsdale said:


> This surprises me. Do you believe dehydration is an issue for dogs even if they always have clean water available to them?
> 
> I think we are all to be commended for the thought, effort, and expense we put towards providing our charges quality nutrition. Something made me smile, tho, at the comments about dogs liking variety. I wonder if that is an example of anthropomorphism - just because we would get bored eating the same thing day in and day out, we assume the dogs would as well. But I'm having a hard time imagining a wolf in the wild turning up his nose at a meal saying *"Oh no, not fresh venison again!"* :


My husband has eaten the same thing for breakfast and lunch for thirty years!:yuck:
My dogs will eat anything anytime. They could care less for variety.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Canned food is not really a supplement and not a main part of a normal dogs diet.


But then neither is kibble. A dog would rarely willingly pick, or eat sweet potato or rice or potato. Grass yes, berries, and some leafy stuff..and meat!! My guys will pick and eat fruit form trees and bushes, but I've never seen them dig up and eat carrots(even if they watch us do so)or oher roots, or eat peppers, squash cucumbers...tomatoes yep. Raspberries...we have to race them for. Fish..lots of dogs love to fish for themleves, or catch rabbits given the chance..not to mention ducks and quail.

Kibble is very unatural...with or without beans. Bit like eating nothing but granola bars every day at every meal your entire life.

Carbs, whether grain or root are not natural dog foods.

Margaret


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Cam's Mom said:


> But then neither is kibble. A dog would rarely willingly pick, or eat sweet potato or rice or potato.


I don't think I agree...the way Lucky eats grass (his digestive system truely needs it) and how his mouth waters for that potato, rice.....


Dogs have lived with humans for thousands upon thousands of years. In my opinon what is natural for them is the variety of foods they get from humans whether it be in kibble form or table food. Kibble is simply more controlled.....


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> But then neither is kibble. A dog would rarely willingly pick, or eat sweet potato or rice or potato. Grass yes, berries, and some leafy stuff..and meat!! My guys will pick and eat fruit form trees and bushes, but I've never seen them dig up and eat carrots(even if they watch us do so)or oher roots, or eat peppers, squash cucumbers...tomatoes yep. Raspberries...we have to race them for. Fish..lots of dogs love to fish for themleves, or catch rabbits given the chance..not to mention ducks and quail.
> 
> Kibble is very unatural...with or without beans. Bit like eating nothing but granola bars every day at every meal your entire life.
> 
> ...


But if you read the ingredients in the high quality foods, they have very healthy choices, such as chicken, sweet potato, omega 3 oils. Lots of anti oxidents. These are things that we try to add to our own diets to prevent cancer, inflammation and help improve cognition. I would hope that this is true.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I doubt that there is any complete and balanced (nutritionally) kibble....period. If there was a "perfect" kibble, they wouldn't keep discovering new things to make the dogs "more" healthy on the new versions. 

A perfect example are the Lamb and Rice diets that have been around for ages. Supposedly nutritionally complete. But, oops....a couple of years ago they discovered that many large and giant breed dogs eating a Lamb and Rice diet were getting enlarged hearts because the diet was lacking Taurine! Soooo......guess what the manufacturers are now adding to Lamb and Rice diets???

But, that aside....we add bits of things just to make their meals more interesting. Very little in the way of food, but even a sprinkle of Parmesan cheese makes them happy! I can't imagine eating kibble for every day, every meal of my life.

Most of the dogs from our childhood ate pretty much garbage kibble enhanced with lots of leftovers. Or, just leftovers. And many of them lived for a LONG time...and had few health problems.

Perhaps the changover during the last couple of decades to a "complete and balanced" kibble diet has created some of the health problems we see in dogs now. They're missing things that they would get if they ate a more varied diet. Dogs are omnivores, as humans are.

I supplement things for joint health and for immune support. I don't think that can hurt, and ours have definitely benefited from the supplementation.


----------

